# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Higdon Splashing Flasher Parts

## gqhoon

Needing some parts for a few Splashing Flashers......a couple of replacement motors and a new flasher timer unit.

Has anyone had any success with Higdon supplying directly via their website?

Or any aftermarket alternative from the likes of Jaycar etc?

----------


## Bonecrusher

Don't have experience with Higdon but Lucky Duck were exceptionally helpful. Try Gun City they might have some parts?

----------

